# So what happens with Emeka?



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We all know what happened last offseason. We offer Emeka 12 million a year and he turns it down because he feels this past season would show him as a max player. Sam Vincent steps in, Okafor started the seaosn off great but then starting falling out of favor with Vincent and was losing minutes to Nazr before regaining them again at the end of the season. With Larry Brown coming to coach us Emeka has the potential to become one of the dominant defenders in the league as Brown worked great with Rasheed and Ben Wallace. Emeka is the type of player we need in Browns system but does he still think he deserves a max contract and what do we need to do with the situation?


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> We all know what happened last offseason. We offer Emeka 12 million a year and he turns it down because he feels this past season would show him as a max player. Sam Vincent steps in, Okafor started the seaosn off great but then starting falling out of favor with Vincent and was losing minutes to Nazr before regaining them again at the end of the season. With Larry Brown coming to coach us Emeka has the potential to become one of the dominant defenders in the league as Brown worked great with Rasheed and Ben Wallace. Emeka is the type of player we need in Browns system but does he still think he deserves a max contract and what do we need to do with the situation?


Hell no, Emeka doesn't deserve a max contract. Who does he think he is Dwight Howard? Howard has surpassed Okafor on every medium, and btw, Emeka has degressed from his ROY campaign.

If he won't take the lower contract, let him walk, he's a lot of hype.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ninerballin said:


> and btw, Emeka has degressed from his ROY campaign.


he's putting up similar numbers in similar minutes but shooting almost 10% better from the floor(went from 44.7% to 53.5%). i'd say that's improvement.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

EMeka just hasn't developed.He's pretty much the same player he was when he came into the league.The guards haven't done a very good job of getting him the ball and they seem to completely ignore him at times.Still it would terrible for this team to sign him to a MAX player.Personally I wouldn't offer him more than Gerald makes to start.He can play for the QO and walk if he wants more than 60/5 so far as I'm concerned.The biggest mistake a franchise can make is giving MAX money to guys who aren't worth anything close to it.

I guess it's time to talk about Felton's extension too.No reason to think it can be done this year because Raymond has a chance to go out and earn some real money out on the court.Right now I'd think he's somewhere in the 7-8 million per year range if he signed an extension after july 1st.If he went out and played really great next year he could be looking at anywhere from 10 to 14 million a year given the scarcity of quality pgs.Of course if you went out and signed a 35 million dollar contract it'd be difficult to live long enough or behave foolishly enough to go through all of it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We could talk about May's extension...But that'd just lead to fat jokes and depressing thoughts.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats ur guy's price range? if hes out of it would u make a trade for iverson? larry brown is his guy...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No way he's getting Max money now he ruined it. I like Diable's estimate, 60 over 5 years is a good price. I think this year is make or break for Felton too, especially with Brown working with him now.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

send him to us Bulls if you guys don't want him. Would Gooden and Hinrich for resigned Emeka and another player do the trick?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Never said we don't want him. He's just not worth the money he MIGHT want, we don't know if he still is asking for a max contract. I think he'll be a Bobcat next year I just can't see him wanting to get away from Larry Brown when he fits his system perfectly


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Worst thing that happens is he plays for the Qualifying Offer.Even then we have all year to sign him or work out an S&T.We either sign him for a reasonable deal or sign and trade him to whatever someone else is willing to pay him.Sixty million dollars is a buttload of money.If he wants 75 or 80 million that's his problem.If he really wanted it he should have played like a MAX player last season.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> he's putting up similar numbers in similar minutes but shooting almost 10% better from the floor(went from 44.7% to 53.5%). i'd say that's improvement.


Attitude isn't the same, there isn't the same fire you saw in the rookie Okafor. When you watched him as a rookie, you saw a guy that went out there doing everything he could, and I thought, "Man he has a chance to be real good."

But he hasn't brought that same passion year in and year out.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

PD said:


> send him to us Bulls if you guys don't want him. Would Gooden and Hinrich for resigned Emeka and another player do the trick?


Funny how other teams fans want to unload Garbage for a player like Okafor. Yea, that's right, I said Hinrich is garbage.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i wouldnt call iverson garbage. and a certain coach took a certain player to the finals with a lesser team. plus hes 21 million expiring so its a decent deal if okafor is asking too much... (maybe?)

emeka and nene would be one hell of a beefed up frontcourt with kmart and najera as backups. (assuming we trade cambys gay ***)

i can dream tho...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i expect okafor and the bobcats to come to an agreement before okafor gets traded. the bobcats and okafor both know he's a good player and deserve good money. maybe okafor just wants a little more money(can't blame him, he's got his mind set on a number he wants). it just takes a little negotiation on both sides, no big problem there.

i think the only thing stopping okafor for developing is his injuries. if he stays healthy, he can improve, though fans need to keep their expectations realistic. okafor never was suppose to be a beast like dwight howard. he is what he is, which is one of the best young bigs in the league who may become a top 5 player at his position with some all-star appearances. if his ceiling was as high or higher than howard, the magic would have picked him on draft night, not dwight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think Okafor is about to turn into a beast under Larry Brown.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

c_dog said:


> i expect okafor and the bobcats to come to an agreement before okafor gets traded. the bobcats and okafor both know he's a good player and deserve good money. maybe okafor just wants a little more money(can't blame him, he's got his mind set on a number he wants). it just takes a little negotiation on both sides, no big problem there.
> 
> i think the only thing stopping okafor for developing is his injuries. if he stays healthy, he can improve, though fans need to keep their expectations realistic. okafor never was suppose to be a beast like dwight howard. he is what he is, which is one of the best young bigs in the league who may become a top 5 player at his position with some all-star appearances. if his ceiling was as high or higher than howard, the magic would have picked him on draft night, not dwight.


He stayed healthy all year this past season and regressed from the year before. He isn't going to get much better we already know that, we knew that when we picked him but I think under Brown his skillset is going to be used more instead of being misused like he was with Vincent


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i wouldnt call iverson garbage. and a certain coach took a certain player to the finals with a lesser team. plus hes 21 million expiring so its a decent deal if okafor is asking too much... (maybe?)
> 
> emeka and nene would be one hell of a beefed up frontcourt with kmart and najera as backups. (assuming we trade cambys gay ***)
> 
> i can dream tho...


Come on....Iverson was peaking during that time and bringing him in using that trade means we have absolutley no front court depth at all. Trading for him makes no sense at all because he's not going to lead any team anywhere at this point in his career. Were not here to help the Nuggets get better so none of these trades are going to happen


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Out of curiosity, would there be anyone on the bull's roster that you guys would be interested to trade Okafor for?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nu_Omega said:


> Out of curiosity, would there be anyone on the bull's roster that you guys would be interested to trade Okafor for?


I mean Derrick Rose/Michael Beasley would look great in a Bobcats uni....

Nah but seriously if were trading Okafor we have to get a defensive big back and the Bulls dont have anybody of Emekas calibur that fits that description. He's not going anywhere anyway


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Bulls right now think they have the pieces to trade for any star barring the very, very cream of the crop(Kobe, Wade, LeBron, you know the type).


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well thats great but I'm saying the only way we trade Emeka is if we get front court help back and Drew Gooden is not going to solve that problem.

This doesn't even matter anyways theres no use talking about trading him. He's not going anywhere


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm aware okafor played a full season but i wouldn't say he regressed even if the stats say otherwise. a lot of players tend to hold back a bit especially if they've been plagued by injuries throughout their career. they're not going to go for that extra for fear of injuring themselves again.

i think next season will be a fresh start for okafor, and as he starts to gain trust in his body holding up, he's going to be able to do more on the court, which would translate to better production. we haven't seen the best of okafor yet.


----------

